# kernel panic



## art0007 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello, I have new installation of FreeBSD 9.0 on my workstation, everything worked fine for two days, now I can't boot installed system, regardless of option I choose ACPI on/off, single user, etc  I end with the following screen:

```
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> at port 0x80 irq 8 on isa0
atrtc0:Can't map interrupt.
attimer0: <AT timer> at port 0x40 on isa0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
attimer0:Can't map interrupt.
fdc0: cannot reserve interrupt line.
ppc0:cannot reserve I/O port range
panic: No usable event timer found!
cpuid=0
KDB:stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff808680fe at kdb_backtrace+0x5e
#1 0xffffffff80832cb7 at panic+0x187
#2 0xffffffff80b5284b at cpu_initclocks_bsp+0x3cb
#3 0xffffffff807ea0c0 at initclocks+0x20
#4 0xffffffff807e7707 at ni_startup+0x77
#5 0xffffffff8029f71c at btext+0x2c
Uptime: 1s
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds...
```
On this workstation and on different hard drive I have suse 11.4 installation which boots fine.  I have no idea if and how I can fix FreeBSD installation, or should I reinstall it again.
Any comments are appreciated.
Thank again.


----------



## mav@ (Jul 20, 2012)

I have doubt reinstall will help, unless you've done something unusual with loader tunables. I would say there is something wrong with resource allocation that prevents system timers from allocating IRQs. And as soon as it was working for two days, problem is not persistent. I would try to reset BIOS settings to default values and try again. As last resort you may try to boot new 9.1-BETA1, hoping that something has changed there.


----------

